# Einwahl über MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht wieso, aber seit ein paar Monaten habe ich auf meiner Telekom Rechnung Verbindungen über Telefonica Deutschland GmbH, und zwar soll ich mich über MSN Easysurfer eingewählt haben.

Die Mitarbeiterin vom Call-Center (acoreus) hat mir gesagt, dass ich das selbst so eingestellt habe. Da muss ich geistig umnachtet  gewesen sein oder war ein Geist da. Na ja egal, auf jeden Fall will ich das wieder deaktivieren.

Ich habe Windows XP Prof., DSL-Router und Flatrate bei AOL, also will ich diese ungewollte Einwahl wieder weghaben. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das geht??

Viele Gruesse
mariluise


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

mariluise schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Windows XP Prof., DSL-Router und Flatrate bei AOL, also will ich diese ungewollte Einwahl wieder weghaben. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das geht??


Zunächst mal , Einwahl über msn-easysurfer (Internet Call-by-Call) geht nur über Analog bzw ISDN Modem, 
als ersten Schritt daher die Verbindung zum Analog oder ISDN-Modem abklemmen.
In der Regel dienen   diese Verbindungen bei DSL-Anschluß nur noch zum Faxen.

Dann unter Einstellungen > Systemsteuerung > Netzwerkverbindungen  nachschauen, was da installiert ist 
falls dort msn-easysurfer eingetragen ist , löschen  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*

Hallo Captain Picard,

danke für die Antwort.

Unter den Einstellungen ist MSN Easysurfer nicht eingetragen.

Was kann ich noch überprüfen bzw. deinstallieren???

Ich habe übrigens Fritz Fax (ISDN) nur gestartet wenn ich faxe, ansonsten ist die Software nicht geöffnet. Kann diese Einwahl auch beim Faxen gewählt worden sein??

Kann über ISDN auch eingewählt werden, wenn die Software nicht gestartet ist? 

Viele Gruesse
mariluise


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*



			
				mariluise schrieb:
			
		

> Kann über ISDN auch eingewählt werden, wenn die Software nicht gestartet ist?


*ja*

siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351
solange du du einen ungeschützten IDSN Zugang hast, bist du genau so gefährdet 
wie ein User, der nur über Analog/ISDN ins I-Net geht.
zieh  das ISDN-Kabel ab und scan deinen PC z.B mit Spybot S&D , es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass 
du dir einen Dialer gefangen hast.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php 

dort findest du die Links für verschiedene  "Schädlingsbekämpfungsmittel" u.A auch S&D 
(nach dem Download als erstes den Signaturupdate laden, Punkt steht im Programm selber) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> es besteht der Verdacht , dass
> du dir einen Dialer gefangen hast.


Bei MSN-Easysurfer? Wer würde daran ein Interesse haben? Gut, die Telefongesellschaft, aber ob die das machen?



			
				MSN-Kosten schrieb:
			
		

> # 1,1 Cent/Minute von 18 - 9h sowie an
> Wochenenden und bundeseinheitlichen Feiertagen
> # 1,2 Cent/Minute von 9-18h werktags
> # Minutengenaue Abrechung
> ...


Der teuerste (alte) Tarif nennt 1,44 Cent/Minute. 

Zwar gibt es eine "Einwahlsoftware", die wohl die Konfiguration des DFÜ-Eintrags für die abnimmt, die das sonst nicht hinkriegen, aber die Parameter für die manuelle Konfiguration stehen da auch. "Dialer eingefangen" halte ich daher für unwahrscheinlich. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

*Re: MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bei MSN-Easysurfer? Wer würde daran ein Interesse haben?


Hab ich das geschrieben? Nicht einfach  drauflos extrapolieren und interpretieren.

 Easysurfer ist mir wohlbekannt. Der DFÜ Eintrag muß sogar mit Kennung und Passwort eingerichtet
  sein sonst wird die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut. (Zugangsdaten:
http://www.teltarif.de/a/msn/normal.html
http://www.teltarif.de/a/msn/power.html

MSN kann es sich gar nicht leisten , schräge Geschäfte zu machen und lohnen würde es sich sowieso nicht  
Was arcoreus  laut Aussage des Gastes erzählt, erscheint  mir eher zweifelhaft und daher 
die Vermutung, dass  da doch ein Dialer  im Spiel ist
Es wäre sinnvoll, den Betrag zu erfahren, um den es geht. 

Im übrigen gilt die Warnung vor dem ungeschützten ISDN-Zugang uneingeschränkt  

cp


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

*MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*

Hallo miteinander,

danke für die Antworten.

Es geht um nicht viel, bisher sind es in 4 Monaten insgesamt 10 €.

Mein Problem ist, dass sich das summiert und ich es erst in diesem Monat bemerkt habe,  und es muss ja nicht sein, wenn ich DSL-Flatrate habe.

Das ISDN-Kabel ziehen, das  mache ich, sobald ich das richtige Kabel gefunden habe.

Zudem bin ich ein gebranntes Kind, da ich vor 2 Jahren mehrere hundert Euro wegen einem Dialer verloren habe. Damals habe ich mich nicht gewehrt, heute würde ich es tun. 

Vor einem halben Jahr kam dann ein Internet-Erotikabonnement einer Hamburger Firma, die sich Gott sei Dank nicht mehr gemeldet hat, nachdem ich der Firma geschrieben hatte, dass ich ohne Bestellung meinerseits auch nichts bezahle.

Und das kleine Problem (mit dem MSN Easysurfer), welches ich jetzt habe erinnert mich halt an meine schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Internet, wobei ich nicht ausschliesse, dass ich diesmal beteiligt bin.

Ich hatte übrigens in den letzten Monaten diverse Dialer-Meldungen, Trojaner und was weiss ich auf meinem PC, mit G-Data habe ich die Viren und Trojaner beseitigt, die Meldungen was Dialer betrifft, die hatte ich weggedrückt und den PC schnell ausgemacht vor lauter Schreck.

Irgendwie eine schlechte Welt denke ich manchmal und der Spass am Internet vergeht mir dann auch zeitweise. Wieso verbietet man nicht diese Machenschaften und bestraft diese Leute, die anderen das Leben schwer machen und vielen Menschen ihre Zeit stehlen.

Viele Gruesse
mariluise


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

mariluise schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um nicht viel, bisher sind es in 4 Monaten insgesamt 10 €.



dann ist es garantiert kein Dialer , da fangen die erst  gar nicht mit an....

Ich kenne die AOL-Zugangssoftware nicht,  daher weiß ich nicht, ob es dort sowas wie
 eine Fallbackeinstellung gibt, d.h falls der DSL Zugang gestört  oder nicht erreichbar ist
wird  (falls vorhanden) auf den ISDN Zugang umgeschaltet. 
und der würde  z.B bei der T-Com trotz Flatrate den normalen ISDN-Zugangstarif kosten 

Das sollte aber normalerweise, wenn überhaupt über den gleichen Provider erfolgen 
in diesem Fall AOL , aber das ist nur noch Spekulation.  

Ob die Dame vom Call-center die richtige Auskunft gegeben hat , kann ich nicht beurteilen .

cp


----------



## Bremsklotz (16 Dezember 2004)

> Das ISDN-Kabel ziehen, das mache ich, sobald ich das richtige Kabel gefunden habe.


Das ISDN Kabel hat 8 DSL nur 4 Anschlüsse. Wenn dir das technisch zu hoch ist, ziehe mal ein Kabel ab und versende ein Fax, je nachdem, ob "Abbruch" oder "gesendet" kommt, und hast du damit auch das richtige Kabel. Du kannst dann natürlich auch kein Fax empfangen, ich nehme an, du hast noch ein extra Fax zur Verfügung.
Ansonsten ausprobieren mit welchem Anschluss du ins Netz kommst.
Bei meinem Splitter ist das ISDN Kabel links neben dem Anschlusskabel zur Steckdose.
Ich habe auch Fritz Card und ziehe das Kabel ab, wenn ich nicht faxen will. Gehe also genau wie du mit DSL ins Netz.
Ich habe mir den Splitter auf den Schreibtisch gelegt, so kann ich problemlos ein- und ausstöpseln.
Antivir (kostenlos) meldet bzw. warnt vor Dialereinwahlen. Da du aber schon ein anderes Virenprogramm hast, müsstest du dieses deinstallieren, denn mehrere Virenprogramme auf dem Rechner vertragen sich nicht.


----------



## drboe (16 Dezember 2004)

*Re: MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob Du die Frage geschrieben hast? Behaupte ich, dass der Satz von Dir stammt? Nein, nicht die Bohne, weil, wie man leicht sieht, stammt der von mir.  Also, was willst Du? Nachdem Du davon ausgehst, der Betreffende hätte sich möglicher Weise einen Dialer eingefangen, ist die Frage wohl zulässig, wer daran ein Interesse hätte, einen solchen Dialer zum "Einfangen" zu plazieren, der munter zu Gunsten von MNS wählt. M. E. liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür nahe Null, auch wenn das technisch natürlich möglich ist. Und wir gehen ja wohl beide davon aus, dass MSN solche Dinger nicht drehen würde.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Easysurfer ist mir wohlbekannt. Der DFÜ Eintrag muß sogar mit Kennung und Passwort eingerichtet
> sein sonst wird die Verbindung nicht aufgebaut. (Zugangsdaten:
> http://www.teltarif.de/a/msn/normal.html
> http://www.teltarif.de/a/msn/power.html


Willst Du hier Eulen nach Athen tragen? Ich könnte oben wohl kaum die Tarife zitieren, wären die mir nicht bekannt. Ich nahm die Daten einfach von der Quelle, von MSN.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> MSN kann es sich gar nicht leisten , schräge Geschäfte zu machen und lohnen würde es sich sowieso nicht
> Was arcoreus  laut Aussage des Gastes erzählt, erscheint  mir eher zweifelhaft und daher
> die Vermutung, dass  da doch ein Dialer  im Spiel ist


Zweifelhaft? Auf alle Fälle. Aber m. E. nicht so, dass man aus den wenigen Angaben auf einen Dialer schliessen kann, der via MSN wählt. Schon gar nicht, wenn der Betreffende sagt, er könne nicht einmal das ISDN Kabel identifizieren.

M. Boettcher


----------



## BenTigger (16 Dezember 2004)

*Re: MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das behauptest du, da du CP namentlich im Quote damit in Zusammenhang brachtest.
Wenn du das nicht willst, dann achte darauf, *wie* du ein Quote zusammenwürfelst!


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2004)

@BenTigger 

"Nicht mal ignorieren"    

cp


----------



## drboe (17 Dezember 2004)

*Re: MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie meinen? Ich behaupte was genau? Du kannst das, was ich Deiner Meinung nach behaupte, an http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86152#86152 nachweisen? Lies das nach, und Du wirst festellen, dass ich darin CP nicht den nachfolgenden Satz untergeschoben habe:



> Bei MSN-Easysurfer? Wer würde daran ein Interesse haben?


Der Satz stammt nämlich, wie man an dem Post auch unschwer erkennt, von mir.  Er ist auch überhaupt nicht gequotet. Von "zusammengewürfeltem Quote" kann also gar nicht die Rede sein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2004)

@BenTigger


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne wirklich nur wenige Leute, die ein besseres Examen gemacht haben als ich. ...


man achte  auf die Formulierung, er *kennt* eben nur wenige....  

Die Links auf seine  bahnbrechenden wissenschaftlichen Werke sollte  er trotzdem den wißbegierigen 
Forenlesern nicht vorenthalten, schließlich sollten die hier doch nicht unter der Unbotmäßigkeit 
der Admin/Mods gegenüber einem solchen Geistesriesen leiden...

j.


----------



## stieglitz (17 Dezember 2004)

Ist eigentlich der Marieluise inzwischen geholfen worden? :roll:


----------



## jupp11 (17 Dezember 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich der Marieluise inzwischen geholfen worden? :roll:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=86206#86206
bis hierhin denke ich schon .....

danach, na ja, da hat jemand wieder mal seinen  Frust abgeladen, der ph-Wert der Magensäure 
dürfte bei dem Betreffenden bei 0 liegen , auch wenn das Chemiker für ausgeschlossen halten werden.
Bei einigen Vertretern der Spezies homo sapiens (sapiens?)  ist das wohl so...

j.
PS: wir warten immer noch auf die Links...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2004)

*MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*

Hallo nochmal, 

das ISDN-Kabel am PC ist gekappt, aber was mir noch eingefallen ist: 

Ab und zu ist noch ein Notebook über ISDN angeschlossen.

Ich habe weder das Notebook noch mein PC-Netzwerk installiert, deshalb meine Fragen:

Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich bei  dem Notebook unter Windows 98, nach dem MSN Easysurfer suchen kann und ggf. deaktivieren?
Wie sehe ich denn da, ob über MSN Easysurfer eingewählt wird, wenn AOL gestartet wird oder gefaxt wird, da sind nämlich so viele Einträge unter Netzwerk, da auch unter anderem DFÜ zu meiner Firma eingetragen ist.

Vielen Dank
Mariluise


----------



## drboe (18 Dezember 2004)

*Re: MSN Easysurfer deaktivieren*



			
				mariluise schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich bei  dem Notebook unter Windows 98, nach dem MSN Easysurfer suchen kann und ggf. deaktivieren?


Unter Arbeitsplatz->DfÜ-Netzwerk findest Du die eingerichteten DfÜ-Verbindungen. Die Eigenschaften einer Verbindung lassen sich über rechten Mausklick auf das Symbol anzeigen. Ist auf dem Reiter "allgemein" das Feld "Standardinternetverbindung" selektiert, wird diese Verbindung in der Regel automatisch verwendet. Siehe Bild. 



			
				mariluise schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sehe ich denn da, ob über MSN Easysurfer eingewählt wird, wenn AOL gestartet wird oder gefaxt wird, da sind nämlich so viele Einträge unter Netzwerk, da auch unter anderem DFÜ zu meiner Firma eingetragen ist


Ich bezweifle sehr, dass man über MSN faxen kann. Beim faxen wählt man das Faxgerät des Empfängers über dessen individuelle Fax-Rufnummer an. Unter der festen Rufnummer von MSN meldet sich aber ein Modem, kein Faxgerät. Dem ein Fax zu übermitteln dürfte sinnlos sein, selbst wenn es das Faxprotokoll versteht. Es ist nämlich kaum anzunehmen, das dies Modem danach das Fax an den richtigen Empfänger weiterleitet. Man kann natürlich via Call-by-Call Faxe versenden. Dann müßte die Abrechnung aber den Carrier nennen, nicht MSN als Internet-Access-Provider.

Ob AOL via MSN-Einwahl überhaupt erreichbar ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

*MSN -Einwahl*

Hallo nochmal,

inzwischen ist das Problem gelöst.

Die Einwahl über MSN läuft über ein Geschäfts-Notebook, welches wir selber nicht eingerichtet haben und die DFÜ auch erst seit ein paar Monaten eingerichtet wurde.

Vielen Dank noch für den Tipp, jemand von euch hatte mich ja erst drauf gebracht über den PC hinauszuschauen. 

Vielen Dank
mariluise


----------

